# Eley Hose Reel Review



## dfw_pilot

A good buddy of mine sent me an Eley hose reel and I got it installed today. If you are looking for something that really just works, and screams quality, forget the box store and go to Eley's website and order the best I've ever seen in a reel.

It's super solid, smooth, and makes rolling up a hose a joy. I have 120' of 3/4" UnderHill hose and it's really thick, making it a challenge to store on a standard hanger. The Eley does a great job with it. Two things I added was the gooseneck adapter and the extra capacity kit. _[2018 Edit: Reels now ship with the gooseneck adapter]_ The gooseneck prevents kinks in thicker hoses, and the extra capacity allows longer hoses to fit. I also got a couple quick-connection kits. I have always _hated_ quick connection kits in the past because all Lowes/Home Depot sell are cheap and restrict water flow. These connections have a larger inside diameter than my shutoff valve!

A 3/4" shorty hose connects my irrigation line to the reel with a quick connect. The 3/4" gooseneck connects to the hose, and the nozzle also connects with a quick connect. Finally, the cover protects the investment from the Texas sun. There is a 10-year warranty and several configuration options. The same unit can also allow a hose to be extended perpendicularly from the wall, or in a parallel fashion like I've done here. If you need to move some serious water, hate the box store reels, or just have inadequacy issues, check out the Eley reel. I'm pumped and wanted to share. I now owe my buddy, big time.



I also got a Eley Two-Way adapter for my hose bib. It's a lot beefier than the box store stuff, has a larger ID, is easier to turn on and shut off, and allows a second adapter to fit right below it, instead of having to add a second adapter to one side of the first adapter. I love this thing, too.


----------



## Mightyquinn

+1 on the Eley hose reels!!! I have 2 of their older models that are about 8 years old and still going strong. They are just so nice to use and you can roll and unroll your hose with ease. Their customer service is great too if you ever do have a problem with yours. Last year I upgraded my hoses to the 3/4" Polyurethane hoses that they sell. I really like the look and feel of them but they have a little bit of "memory" to them when you first get them but hopefully that will go away after being outside for a little bit.  Eley Polyurethane Hose . Everything they make just has this "quality" feel to it!!!


----------



## SGrabs33

My wife said we need a new hose reel for the back today and I immediately thought of this post. We have bought multiple reels from the box box stores before and they seem to have about two years in them before they break or discolor. We went to Lowes today and their prices range from 60-100 for products that are visually comparable to Eley but probably don't have much reliability.

Question. Do they ever put the reels on any type of descent sale?

I am most likely to get two, one for back and side our house. I did see that with every order over 75 you get a 4 piece quick connect set that looks nice, as DFW mentioned. I guess If I were to buy these I would do two orders so that I could get two quick connect kits. I'm not sure what they charge for shipping though.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> My wife said we need a new hose reel for the back today and I immediately thought of this post. We have bought multiple reels from the box box stores before and they seem to have about two years in them before they break or discolor. We went to Lowes today and their prices range from 60-100 for products that are visually comparable to Eley but probably don't have much reliability.
> 
> Question. Do they ever put the reels on any type of descent sale?
> 
> I am most likely to get two, one for back and side our house. I did see that with every order over 75 you get a 4 piece quick connect set that looks nice, as DFW mentioned. I guess If I were to buy these I would do two orders so that I could get two quick connect kits. I'm not sure what they charge for shipping though.


The free quick connects seem to be an ongoing special, but still cool. They sent me a 10% off code for leaving a couple items in my cart for a day or two. I would share it, but I want to make sure it's not a one time use code. I bet you could set up an account and get one too, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

They rarely ever have sales on their hose reels or anything else. I just checked and the shipping difference by buying them together, you would save about $13, that is to my house though. Can't be too much difference since we live nearby each other for the most part. They are definitely worth it and it will be the last hose reel you will need to buy and there customer service is very good too.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Those quick connect sets are really nice to have. I ordered their nozzle set, some Y-connectors and some random other stuff and got several more sets of connectors.

They might have a deal, but it may not be worth it to you to wait with spring coming up. I will say: I think they are worth the money.


----------



## SGrabs33

Thank you all for the quick responses.



Ware said:


> They sent me a 10% off code for leaving a couple items in my cart for a day or two. I would share it, but I want to make sure it's not a one time use code. I bet you could set up an account and get one too, though. :thumbup:


Account created. Thanks for the tip.


Mightyquinn said:


> I just checked and the shipping difference by buying them together, you would save about $13, that is to my house though. They are definitely worth it and it will be the last hose reel you will need to buy and there customer service is very good too.


Thanks for checking that for me. I think an extra 13 bucks would be worth getting another quick connect set. Always good to know when a company has great customer service.



dfw_pilot said:


> They might have a deal, but it may not be worth it to you to wait with spring coming up.


Very true. I was dragging around my 100ft hose today and it was not fun.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I just got an email from Eley for stuff left in my cart and the 10% off code is ABC17 if anyone want to use it! It's the same as Ware's


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> I just got an email from Eley for stuff left in my cart and the 10% off code is ABC17 if anyone want to use it! It's the same as Ware's


FYI, this code is limited to one usage per account.


----------



## Ware

...but my wife also ordered some stuff and had it shipped to her office. :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

dfw_pilot said:


> They might have a deal, but it may not be worth it to you to wait with spring coming up. I will say: I think they are worth the money.





Ware said:


> ...but my wife also ordered some stuff and had it shipped to her office. :thumbup:





Mightyquinn said:


> I just got an email from Eley for stuff left in my cart and the 10% off code is ABC17 if anyone want to use it! It's the same as Ware's


Thank you all. Just completed my order. I decided to just get one for the back yard now to check it out. I don't use the hose on the side of the house too often but if I like the product enough I'm sure I will be ordering another. FYI the 15% essentially paid for the shipping, which is great.


----------



## Ware

I went with the Eley Portable Garden Hose Reel Cart. The wall mount units are very nice, but I'm taking a little bit of a different approach with regard to hose connections on my new irrigation system.


----------



## Ware

Received shipping notices on all packages (same day)! Great to see they don't sit on orders very long!


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Received shipping notices on all packages (same day)! Great to see they don't sit on orders very long!


They are moving product! Order confirmation @ 1:19 and shipping confirmation @ 1:38. Should get mine on Thursday.


----------



## SGrabs33

I got mine to the house today! I opened the box and was going to put it together and noticed some of the plastic pieces look used and or damaged. All of the other pieces seem to look good though. Maybe it's just the way they make them but they look off to me. Can someone else compare them to yours please.


----------



## Ware

I haven't opened mine yet, but check out those quick connects! This is an Eley male connector next to one of the "nice" ones from Lowe's:

​
The Eley has an ID of about 0.74". The box store one measures about 0.46". Very impressive!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> I got mine to the house today! I opened the box and was going to put it together and noticed some of the plastic pieces look used and or damaged. All of the other pieces seem to look good though. Maybe it's just the way they make them but they look off to me. Can someone else compare them to yours please.


Doesn't really look "used" to me. It more looks like it's part of their molding process. Call their Customer Service and I am sure they will take care of you! Might want to email them the pics too as that might be better.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> I haven't opened mine yet, but check out those quick connects! This is an Eley male connector next to one of the "nice" ones from Lowe's:
> 
> ​
> The Eley has an ID of about 0.74". The box store one measures about 0.46". Very impressive!


You would have to show the "male" connector to compare size. :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine to the house today! I opened the box and was going to put it together and noticed some of the plastic pieces look used and or damaged. All of the other pieces seem to look good though. Maybe it's just the way they make them but they look off to me. Can someone else compare them to yours please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't really look "used" to me. It more looks like it's part of their molding process. Call their Customer Service and I am sure they will take care of you! Might want to email them the pics too as that might be better.
Click to expand...

Customer service was great as expected. They said it was most likely just a small imperfection from the molding process. I told them they didn't need to send a replacement if they thought it was going to work properly. They said they were going to send one anyways just in case :thumbup: I'm looking forward to putting it to work this weekend.


----------



## Ware

Everything I hoped it would be and more... thanks for the peer pressure dfw & MQ...


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Everything I hoped it would be and more... thanks for the peer pressure dfw & MQ...


That's what we are here for!! :lol:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Everything I hoped it would be and more... thanks for the peer pressure dfw & MQ


Same for me too! I think I should have gotten the gooseneck adapter but maybe that will be in my next order. I am almost even more impressed with the quick connects. They are going to come in handy with the different sprayers and sprinklers that I have. Thanks again!


----------



## Mightyquinn

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I hoped it would be and more... thanks for the peer pressure dfw & MQ
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me too! I think I should have gotten the gooseneck adapter but maybe that will be in my next order. I am almost even more impressed with the quick connects. They are going to come in handy with the different sprayers and sprinklers that I have. Thanks again!
Click to expand...

I think somebody here might have an extra one :shock: His name rhymes with bare!!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I hoped it would be and more... thanks for the peer pressure dfw & MQ
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me too! I think I should have gotten the gooseneck adapter but maybe that will be in my next order. I am almost even more impressed with the quick connects. They are going to come in handy with the different sprayers and sprinklers that I have. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think somebody here might have an extra one :shock: His name rhymes with bare!!
Click to expand...

I sure do. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbup:

I ordered one, but my reel cart came with one pre-installed.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same for me too! I think I should have gotten the gooseneck adapter but maybe that will be in my next order. I am almost even more impressed with the quick connects. They are going to come in handy with the different sprayers and sprinklers that I have. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody here might have an extra one :shock: His name rhymes with bare!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sure do. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> I ordered one, but my reel cart came with one pre-installed.
Click to expand...

That's nice that it already comes with one. PM me the $ details and I can PayPal you. Thanks.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think somebody here might have an extra one :shock: His name rhymes with bare!!
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do. I'll drop it in the mail on Monday. :thumbup:
> 
> I ordered one, but my reel cart came with one pre-installed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's nice that it already comes with one. PM me the $ details and I can PayPal you. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Nope. I'm just paying it forward. :thumbup:

Someone sent me a spare 3/4" inlet hose earlier this week.


----------



## SGrabs33

Well thank you very much! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Well thank you very much! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Glad to help - that's what makes this place great. Looks like you should have it Wednesday. I'll PM you the tracking number.


----------



## dfw_pilot

:thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you very much! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to help - that's what makes this place great. Looks like you should have it Wednesday. I'll PM you the tracking number.
Click to expand...

Thanks again for the gooseneck John, it helps a lot! My hose was actually getting worn right where it was bending, even thought I already had a spring. I think this is a must have if I order another reel for the side yard. Hopfully at some point Eley will just build it into the reel like on your rolling cart.


----------



## wardconnor

SGrabs33 said:


>


So what is your unbiased opinion on this item now that you've had it for a bit? What are the things you don't like? Looks like something I need.


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is your unbiased opinion on this item now that you've had it for a bit? What are the things you don't like? Looks like something I need.
Click to expand...

Overall it has been great. I would definitely purchase it again. You can tell quality materials were used and that it will last a really long time. Customer service was great if there are ever any issues, which there probably won't be. I'm trying to think of a negative. Maybe that the reel unrolls so easily that there is sometimes excess unrolled that is not needed. It really is so much nicer to use than the two that I have bought in the past from big box stores.

Also highly recommend the quick change adapters!


----------



## kds

That looks really nice! I am needing to re-think my hose situation and this looks like a good one.


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> ...I'm trying to think of a negative. Maybe that the reel unrolls so easily that there is sometimes excess unrolled that is not needed...


You should be able to adjust the tension on the brake mechanism to control the free spooling...


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1 - Set the brake, then loosen it until the drum turns with a little pressure. This will prevent the "free-wheeling".


----------



## wardconnor

I think I'm going to buy one. So the horse shoe gooseneck thing does not come with the wall mount?


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> I think I'm going to buy one. So the horse shoe gooseneck thing does not come with the wall mount?


That's right, but it does come with a spring which you can insert in your current hose. It will help with the bend but there will still be some restriction of water.



Ahhhh, that make sense with the break. Thanks DFW and Ware!


----------



## dfw_pilot

I'm pretty sure the gooseneck is for 3/4"+ hoses. I put the spring in my 3/4 hose and it dropped right through. If you plan on getting a large diameter hose, I'd get the gooseneck for sure.

I'm 90% sure the gooseneck comes with the cart but not the wall mounted option.


----------



## wardconnor

This came today


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> This came today


Can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> This came today


Is that a TI-83 Plus? :bandit:


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a TI-83 Plus? :bandit:
Click to expand...

Yes as a matter of fact it is the plus model. Soooo many more features with the plus. :bandit: 
Are you jealous that I have the plus and you just have the regular non plus?


----------



## Ware

Ha, my weapon of choice is actually a TI-89 or Voyage 200 - for the solver functionality. I ran a TI-92 Plus back in college, but it died and they were superseded by the _sleek_ Voyage 200. They look different, but all 3 of those basically have the same engine under the hood.


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> This came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a TI-83 Plus? :bandit:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes as a matter of fact it is the plus model. Soooo many more features with the plus. :bandit:
> Are you jealous that I have the plus and you just have the regular non plus?
Click to expand...




Ware said:


> Ha, my weapon of choice is actually a TI-89 or Voyage 200 - for the solver functionality. I ran a TI-92 Plus back in college, but it died and they were superseded by the _sleek_ Voyage 200. They look different, but all 3 of those basically have the same engine under the hood.


This IS a lawn forum isn't  Why don't you two get a room :lol:


----------



## kds

Mightyquinn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a TI-83 Plus? :bandit:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes as a matter of fact it is the plus model. Soooo many more features with the plus. :bandit:
> Are you jealous that I have the plus and you just have the regular non plus?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, my weapon of choice is actually a TI-89 or Voyage 200 - for the solver functionality. I ran a TI-92 Plus back in college, but it died and they were superseded by the _sleek_ Voyage 200. They look different, but all 3 of those basically have the same engine under the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This IS a lawn forum isn't  Why don't you two get a room :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pharmower

Haha! I have my 20 year old TI-82 around here still too! It's my go to calc. Do either of you still have snake? My Calculus teacher made us all delete it :lol:

How does a 25 year old design still cost $100?


----------



## kds

I finished painting the garage, next up is storage and organization. So... Eley hose and hose reel is on order :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

kds said:


> I finished painting the garage, next up is storage and organization. So... Eley hose and hose reel is on order :thumbup:


These are for real. They are awesome. I have one and want to buy like 4 more.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

This is yet another lawn-related item that I was fighting with yesterday, and the wife said we ought to get another hose reel because the handle broke a few weeks ago. I guess I'm glad I found something that has good quality, as I didn't know about the company until I read this thread. Now I just need to figure out which model to get.


----------



## SGrabs33

I'm still loving mine I installed earlier this year :thumbup:


----------



## kds

wardconnor said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished painting the garage, next up is storage and organization. So... Eley hose and hose reel is on order :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> These are for real. They are awesome. I have one and want to buy like 4 more.
Click to expand...

Well if you want to buy me one so bad, I have a place picked out in my backyard for it...


----------



## wardconnor

kds said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished painting the garage, next up is storage and organization. So... Eley hose and hose reel is on order :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> These are for real. They are awesome. I have one and want to buy like 4 more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you want to buy me one so bad, I have a place picked out in my backyard for it...
Click to expand...

OK.. That sounds nice... How about I buy you a couple of them? That won't be too bad at 179.99 right?


----------



## kds

wardconnor said:


> kds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> These are for real. They are awesome. I have one and want to buy like 4 more.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you want to buy me one so bad, I have a place picked out in my backyard for it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.. That sounds nice... How about I buy you a couple of them? That won't be too bad at 179.99 right?
Click to expand...

Don't forget about the 10% off coupon!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

SGrabs33 said:


> I'm still loving mine I installed earlier this year :thumbup:


Pretty sure we have the same garden hose brand, the Never Kink. If so, how many feet do you have on your reel? I've got 150' currently, and wasn't sure if I needed to get the expansion adapter.


----------



## SGrabs33

Colonel K0rn said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still loving mine I installed earlier this year :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure we have the same garden hose brand, the Never Kink. If so, how many feet do you have on your reel? I've got 150' currently, and wasn't sure if I needed to get the expansion adapter.
Click to expand...

I think I have the 100 ft hose on it in the picture. Eley says it can take up to 150ft of 5/8 inch hose.


----------



## kds

So I got it installed, neat design. But... it seems I'm getting a kink in my hose where it connects to the swivel, so I'm not getting good pressure. This YouTube video shows an anti-kink coil, and that wasn't an included item for my serial # per my manual. Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## Ware

They also make a gooseneck adapter to relieve that bend. It came standard on the Eley cart I ordered a few months ago.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> They also make a gooseneck adapter to relieve that bend. It came standard on the Eley cart I ordered a few months ago.


I was "this" close to ordering a cart today while I was rolling up 150' of hose and the handle on my reel broke. I've been limping along, but right now can't bring myself to buy one, but it's on the short list. I've got other expenses that are coming up, like my 20th anniversary


----------



## kolbasz

One of my best investments.

Have a wall mount in the garage and the stationary ground unit in the back. Only thing I don't like is that it tries to to over when rolling up the hose, so I just stand on the feet.

Made my brother in law get one too.

I also have their pistol sprayer. The piece of plastic broke, called them, they immediately sent 2 replacement piece to repair it.

Awesome product and customer support.


----------



## SGrabs33

kolbasz said:


> I also have their pistol sprayer. The piece of plastic broke, called them, they immediately sent 2 replacement piece to repair it.
> 
> Awesome product and customer support.


I assume since you mentioned the pistol sprayer you do like it. I have been contemplating getting it because I have had multiple Home Depot sprayers break over the past few months. Anything in particular that is especially nice about the sprayer?

I agree, the customer service is great.


----------



## kolbasz

It has 2 heads, call it a rain head and one with fan/jet spray.

The unit is super rugged. Think their quick connect in nozzle form. It is heavy and heavy duty. they only negative is the plastic get scrapped up when it hits the concrete. Otherwise, it is a great unit.

The stuff at HD works too, but eventually you can tell it is wearing. The cheapo big box stuff works and will likely last a season or more, but once it breaks you need to replace the whole thing. With this unit, I am covered 10 years, but I can see it last much longer than that. I also know that if the little plastic thing breaks again, I can still replace it. The ball valve inside made of heavy duty brass likely is not going anywhere.

Sure it costs more and was an impulse buy, but so far I see its value in that I am not limping along with a half working 10$ sprayer from a big box.


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1 to all of this above.^^^^^ I love my Eley nozzle unit with quick connects. If you are on the fence, just buy it and be done with it.


----------



## kds

Ware said:


> They also make a gooseneck adapter to relieve that bend. It came standard on the Eley cart I ordered a few months ago.


This was included. The kink occurs just past the hole in the assembly where it goes through. I'd attach a picture bit it looks like postimg is blocked here at work. I will contact Eley support.


----------



## kds

They are sending me an anti-kink coil to alleviate the kink issue.


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice! I've got one of those but done even use it. It may have to do with the strength of the hose. I'm not sure. Glad you got it solved!


----------



## kds

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice! I've got one of those but done even use it. It may have to do with the strength of the hose. I'm not sure. Glad you got it solved!


Maybe I missed it in this thread, which hose are you using? I got the Eley poly hose.


----------



## SGrabs33

Oh man, I would think that would be able to handle it. I assume it's nicer thank my Lowes "never kink". None the less, that should fix your issue!


----------



## kds

Got the anti-kink coil today. It all works like a champ now :thumbup:


----------



## ryeguy

Ok, so I've read the thread to this point.

I can see that this is higher quality than your average hose reel, but how can anyone justify paying $150 (wall mount) or more for a damn hose reel? You can get 4.5+ star rated reels on amazon for 1/3 - 1/2 of the price. Same material, same reel with a handle (instead of just a rack), same hose length. This just seems like such a wasteful thing to go top shelf for.

I'm looking around for a product like this, and I can't see any reason to spend this much for something that doesn't have any standout features. Please, sell this to me. Convince me it's worth it, and I don't mean that rhetorically. Like I said, I'm in the market for one of these. It does look really nice, but it just doesn't seem to have any unique advantages over cheaper offerings.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Could you provide a link to the one that is 1/3-1/2 the price of the Eley? I have owned mine for almost 10 years now without any issues whatsoever except that the reel brake on mine has broken but since I have an older model it has the older designed brake on it and it looks like they have redesigned it on the new ones. I believe that they are just made out of better materials and will stand the test of time. I'm curious at what the "other" ones you are looking at are made of. I admit that they are a little bit on the expensive side for a hose reel but it will most likely be the last one you will have to buy and they are just so nice to use.


----------



## wardconnor

Buy nice or buy twice. I love mine.


----------



## Ware

They have a series of short videos that do a pretty good job of breaking down the design/features. I was skeptical too, but you really can feel the quality - compared to anything I've seen in a box store. They are expensive though, and probably not for everyone... BUT this is a lawn forum - crazy people who mow their lawns more than once a week :lol: .

https://vimeo.com/150365766

https://vimeo.com/190004315

https://vimeo.com/190006445

https://vimeo.com/190010715


----------



## kds

I thought the same thing too. But I would get those chintzy hose reels that got good reviews on Amazon and Home Depot and they wouldn't work as intended or they would last about a season and then I didn't want to roll my hose up anymore or otherwise take care of it.

After I got the Eley hose reel, It's always worked as intended and even if I bang on it or reel it in real fast, it takes the punishment. The reel doesn't catch on anything. It's easier to take care of my equipment if the equipment makes it easy for me.

It just simply works.


----------



## pennstater2005

These are definitely intriguing me. I am thinking about a couple of these for next year. One in the garage and one on the back deck. Then two 100 ft rubber hoses. That would give me excellent coverage over the entire yard. And at 15,000 sq ft it's a fair amount to cover with just hoses.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I always used to cringe when I got onto the tool truck when I was turning wrenches for a living, but I always told myself it was "Buy once, cry once". I've always believed that you get what you pay for with things that go between you and the ground: shoes, beds and tires. Now I guess that is applicable to hose reels, however my selection is still in my shopping cart on their website, and I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## gatormac2112

Oh I'm definitely getting this. Not sure what kind of hose to get with it, any advice? I want something that will last, but that won't get stuck in a shape making it hard to unwind and reel in.


----------



## Ware

gatormac2112 said:


> Oh I'm definitely getting this. Not sure what kind of hose to get with it, any advice? I want something that will last, but that won't get stuck in a shape making it hard to unwind and reel in.


Here are some ideas. :thumbup:


----------



## gatormac2112

Ware said:


> gatormac2112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I'm definitely getting this. Not sure what kind of hose to get with it, any advice? I want something that will last, but that won't get stuck in a shape making it hard to unwind and reel in.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some ideas. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## csbutler

I currently have a hose reel I bought from Wal-Mart this season and I'm just waiting for the day it breaks to buy one of these. I priced wall mounted reels and anything I found that is comparable quality wise isn't very much cheaper. Between their videos and y'alls reviews I'm willing to give it a shot. I can either spend $30+ on one from walmart every year or bite the bullet and get one of these.

One of my biggest frustrations when it comes to yardwork is dealing with the hose, so by wouldn't I try to make life easier.


----------



## William

Does the "goose neck" come standard with the wall mount reel or is it extra?


----------



## Mightyquinn

William said:


> Does the "goose neck" come standard with the wall mount reel or is it extra?


It's extra but I think it comes standard on the cart model with wheels.


----------



## William

Thanks!


----------



## wardconnor

William said:


> Does the "goose neck" come standard with the wall mount reel or is it extra?


Pretty sure it's extra.


----------



## dfw_pilot

wardconnor said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the "goose neck" come standard with the wall mount reel or is it extra?
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's extra.
Click to expand...

 It was extra when I ordered mine, because it's really only needed for the thicker 3/4 inch hoses.
Edit to add: As of 2018, it's been reported that the jumper hose and gooseneck ship with every model reel.


----------



## Ware

Yes, and I was the one that ordered one when I ordered the cart model, only to find out it came with one. They may have caught it, but I made two separate orders to maximize the free quick coupler offer.


----------



## William

Ware,
Did you go with the 4 wheel model or the 2 wheel?


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Ware,
> Did you go with the 4 wheel model or the 2 wheel?


After much thought, I went with the 2-wheel - mostly because you still have to tip the 4-wheel to turn it. This is what Eley says about it:



> *2 Wheels vs. 4 Wheels? Which is right for me?*
> Without question, this is the most asked question regarding this model. The primary differences involve balance, mobility and price. The Quad-Wheel Kit, which converts the 2-wheel cart into a 4-wheel wagon will add $50 to the price tag. What does that $50 buy you? First, it will buy you a bit more 'non-tip' stability. The two additional tires out front adds another 7-1/2" to the width of the front part of the frame and makes it slightly more stable than the 2-wheel model. Also remember that another significant factor with regards to the hose reel's tippiness has to do with how tight you set the tension on the adjustable cam-lever brake. Second, the Quad-Wheel Kit allows to you maneuver the unit with a simple push/pull action (like a grocery cart), rather than the tip & push/pull action of the 2-wheel cart. The 2-wheel model will require you to balance the unit while either pushing or pulling it to the desired location. There really is no balancing involved with the 4-wheel model. However, unlike a grocery cart, the 4-wheel model does not have front wheels that turn. So you'll still have to either lift the two rear wheels, or the two front wheels, in order to change direction with the 4-wheel model. The two extra tires on the front of the 4-wheel wagon does add about 8 more pounds that you'll have to lift-by-tipping, in order to change direction. We do have a number of customers who state that they believe the 2-wheel cart offers better turn-on-a-dime maneuvering than the 4-wheel wagon. One last point to consider is that you don't have to make the decision right now. The Quad-Wheel Kit is an optional upgrade that can always be purchased at a later date and used to easily upgrade an already assembled 2-wheel cart. One advantage to buying both now, is that you would be saving about $7 from the total shipping costs of having to ship you the Quad-Wheel Kit at a later date


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Yes, and I was the one that ordered one when I ordered the cart model, only to find out it came with one. They may have caught it, but I made two separate orders to maximize the free quick coupler offer.


Thanks again!


----------



## monty

We should negotiate a group price


----------



## Ware

monty said:


> We should negotiate a group price


Here is a 10% off code that worked earlier this year...



Mightyquinn said:


> I just got an email from Eley for stuff left in my cart and the 10% off code is *ABC17* if anyone want to use it! It's the same as Ware's


----------



## Colonel K0rn

In my early life, I was a buyer for Trane, and another contract manufacturer that made items for Brinks, ADT, Kalatel, etc. I'll call Eley tomorrow and see if they'd be interested in possibly giving members of the group a 15% discount permanently. That's not asking too much, is it?


----------



## J_nick

Colonel K0rn said:


> In my early life, I was a buyer for Trane, and another contract manufacturer that made items for Brinks, ADT, Kalatel, etc. I'll call Eley tomorrow and see if they'd be interested in possibly giving members of the group a 15% discount permanently. That's not asking too much, is it?


It's worth a shot. The worst they could say is NO


----------



## monty

Colonel K0rn said:


> In my early life, I was a buyer for Trane, and another contract manufacturer that made items for Brinks, ADT, Kalatel, etc. I'll call Eley tomorrow and see if they'd be interested in possibly giving members of the group a 15% discount permanently. That's not asking too much, is it?


I'd say aim higher. Maybe 25%. They are giving out 10% like hot cakes, so 15% isn't much more.


----------



## Movingshrub

Colonel K0rn said:


> In my early life, I was a buyer for Trane, and another contract manufacturer that made items for Brinks, ADT, Kalatel, etc. I'll call Eley tomorrow and see if they'd be interested in possibly giving members of the group a 15% discount permanently. That's not asking too much, is it?


All I can ask is that it be applied retroactively - Fingers crossed! I pulled the trigger on my order on Monday.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Well, I just got off the phone, and it's a no-go right now. I spoke with Warren, and he took down my information, and I explained how we're lawn enthusiasts and that we like quality toystools. He did say that he would discuss it with some of the other managers, and it sounded like more of a fit for their target audience rather than a senior/military discount; so that might work out in our favor. However, I've still got the products that I selected in my shopping cart, and haven't pulled the trigger yet. Have to see how the budget is going to play out for the holiday season. The wife's been buying lots of decorations...


----------



## William

Thanks for taking the lead on this. I really appreciate it as I have 2 reels in my cart as well.


----------



## SGrabs33

I would most likely buy another reel and also the quick change set if we were to get a nice discount.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I did give him the forum address, so if we show them the ❤, they might hook us up. Too bad we're spread all over the &#127758; because I would have asked to see if we could do a group buy of X number of units, and get tiered pricing.


----------



## massgrass

Interesting thread. I have a Rapid Reel-branded two wheel hose cart that I bought for ~$125 with free s/h at amazon in 2005. It is still in great condition and has been the best hose reel I have ever used. The fact that it has basically doubled in price since I bought mine is a bit surprising, but a group discount would probably be enough to push me over the edge to buy a second one (and probably some new hoses) for the back yard. It continues to be an excellent, high quality piece of equipment that we use daily during the lawn/garden season.


----------



## HoosierDaddy

Just added to my Christmas list. I'm tired of plowing through cheap (or expensive, but poorly made) hoses.


----------



## Ware

Just received an email about this:

*For a variety of reasons, Eley Hose Reels is discontinuing our Loyalty Program. Although we very much value each and every customer, the program did not perform as we had expected. We appreciate your participation in the program. Starting immediately, no additional points can be earned. Existing point balances can be redeemed through May 31, 2018. Keep in mind that you must already have a balance of at least 500 points in order to redeem any points.*​
That's a little disappointing. I have about 2800 points ($28), so I guess I need to find something to order.


----------



## SGrabs33

Hmmm, that's interesting. Yeah, looks like I have about 20 bucks worth. I do need a hose reel for the side of the house.


----------



## Movingshrub

Anyone have water come out of this part of their reel? It doesn't do it when fully under pressure. It only does it if I am running water without a sprayer nozzle on the end. It's almost like the pressure seals the leak.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Movingshrub said:


> Anyone have water come out of this part of their reel? It doesn't do it when fully under pressure. It only does it if I am running water without a sprayer nozzle on the end. It's almost like the pressure seals the leak.


Is that where the steel hose goes into the brass fitting at? If so, is it seated squarely in the fitting or loose at all?


----------



## Movingshrub

Yes it's where the stainless colored piece fits into the brass section. 


What SHOULD it be like and I'll check mine to see what I have when under pressure and not under pressure?


----------



## trc

You guys... 

Wall mount reel
Extra capacity kit
Pro spray nozzle
Y valve
Quick connects (included)

and the discount code still works!



Had to rush the install a bit so didnt get a chance to adjust the brake, play with the spray nozzle or shorten the length of the ingress hose.

Time to upgrade to a 150ft hose!


----------



## stotea

I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a hose reel today. Now how do I break it to my wife... :lol:

On a separate note, has anyone had their Eley Y-valve leak? Mine leaks around the bottom of the collar - less than a year old and zero abuse.


----------



## Ecks from Tex

stotea said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a hose reel today. Now how do I break it to my wife... :lol:
> 
> On a separate note, has anyone had their Eley Y-valve leak? Mine leaks around the bottom of the collar - less than a year old and zero abuse.


Call them - they are good people and will make it right.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I remember this being one of the first threads that I read where I saw something that I knew I *really* wanted. Tonight I finally pulled the trigger, and got the two-wheeled cart, pistol grip sprayer, y-valves and quick connects. I don't see the irrigation in the budget ATM, and the wife saw me struggling with my broken-*** box reel that has a broken handle. She told me that I needed to just go ahead and order the reel for my Father's Day present. I was debating on this or the landscape blade, and I use my hose a LOT more often than I do my string trimmer, so I went for it.

Now it's all over but the waiting! *so excited*

I was able to use the 1,700 loyalty points, along with discount code ABC17 to get a pretty substantial discount (almost $60), but I'm a little bummed I didn't get the quick connector kit, and wound up buying those separately. Free shipping is nice too, so I guess I can't get it all. I remembered that I would have liked to have added two of those ground stakes with the rollers though. Maybe another TLF giveaway gift?


----------



## Ecks from Tex

Colonel K0rn said:


> I remember this being one of the first threads that I read where I saw something that I knew I *really* wanted. Tonight I finally pulled the trigger, and got the two-wheeled cart, pistol grip sprayer, y-valves and quick connects. I don't see the irrigation in the budget ATM, and the wife saw me struggling with my broken-*** box reel that has a broken handle. She told me that I needed to just go ahead and order the reel for my Father's Day present. I was debating on this or the landscape blade, and I use my hose a LOT more often than I do my string trimmer, so I went for it.
> 
> Now it's all over but the waiting! *so excited*
> 
> I was able to use the 1,700 loyalty points, along with discount code ABC17 to get a pretty substantial discount (almost $60), but I'm a little bummed I didn't get the quick connector kit, and wound up buying those separately. Free shipping is nice too, so I guess I can't get it all. I remembered that I would have liked to have added two of those ground stakes with the rollers though. Maybe another TLF giveaway gift?


Nice dude. I've got about 300 bucks in credit card rewards saved and have been thinking about getting two of the wall mount versions. My flower beds and garden take up more time than the lawn, which is saying a lot. Would love to co-exist with my lawn and garden without all my s#it laying everywhere one day

I've just got so many irons in the fire it's unreal I'm doing a complete shop remodel, completely retrofitting and automating an 11-zone irrigation system, trimming over 25 large trees, building my wife a shade garden, fighting Virginia Buttonweed, and all the while I'm a lawyer working crazy hours. May just leave the hose on the ground :lol:


----------



## Ware

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...Tonight I finally pulled the trigger, and got the two-wheeled cart, pistol grip sprayer, y-valves and quick connects...


Congrats, CK! :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan

Colonel K0rn said:


> I don't see the irrigation in the budget ATM, and the wife saw me struggling with my broken-*** box reel that has a broken handle. She told me that I needed to just go ahead and order the reel for my Father's Day present.


Wait until she tells you what SHE wants - that hose reel is about to get more expensive 

Congrats though, I love mine.


----------



## pennstater2005

I am very tempted by the cart plus hose version with the four rugged tires. The price tag however will take a bit of convincing regarding my wife.


----------



## Ware

I got the cart (2-wheel) because I added several high pressure hose connections below grade when I had my irrigation system installed. With the cart I can just push it to the closest connection and hook it up.


----------



## SCGrassMan

pennstater2005 said:


> I am very tempted by the cart plus hose version with the four rugged tires. The price tag however will take a bit of convincing regarding my wife.


Send her to get her nails done, and text her the link at the salon "you care if I get this?"


----------



## pennstater2005

SCGrassMan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very tempted by the cart plus hose version with the four rugged tires. The price tag however will take a bit of convincing regarding my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> Send her to get her nails done, and text her the link at the salon "you care if I get this?"
Click to expand...

 :lol: I'll let you know how that goes!


----------



## SCGrassMan

Timing is everything my man!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

So I received my replacement flange for the reel, and assembled it yesterday. I was really impressed with the quality of the reel, but what blew my mind was the size of the quick connects. Beefy.










The other thing I got in my order was 2 of the Y-Valves, and I put one on the front of the house, and one on the rear of the house. I have been using the same Kobalt sprayer that @Ware used in his latest video since last year. I've been satisfied with it, but I wanted something that I could water the plants with and it had a little more of a gentler stream, so I purchased the Professional Spray Nozzle Set. It weighs 2 lbs...when I pulled it out of the box, I felt like I was picking up a firearm. This thing is a robust piece of brass that's got amazing construction. I didn't get a chance to try out the cleaning nozzle, but the watering nozzle is great.


----------



## ABC123

Just put a order in for a hose reel/aluminum post 100'poly.

Got the free disconnects and the discount code ABC17 still works. &#128076;&#128076;


----------



## Ware

ABC123 said:


> ...the discount code ABC17 still works. 👌👌


Good to know!


----------



## Gorgonzola17

Ware said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the discount code ABC17 still works. 👌👌
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know!
Click to expand...

Just tried the code and it didn't work. Do you need to spend a certain amount of money??


----------



## akril

I have Eley wall mount reel for a while. It works great. Planning to buy one more for my backyard. One thing that concerns me is the lack of permanent cover. Most of the day the hose is exposed to UV.

How do people solve it? Is it not such a problem?


----------



## SGrabs33

akril said:


> I have Eley wall mount reel for a while. It works great. Planning to buy one more for my backyard. One thing that concerns me is the lack of cover. Most of the day the hose is exposed to UV.
> 
> How do people solve it? Is it not such a problem?


I don't worry about it. They do offer covers now.


----------



## dfw_pilot

+1. My cover works just fine.


----------



## Ware

You can now help support TLF by using the link in the black navigation bar at the top of the page (or under Quick Links on a mobile device) to purchase your Eley Hose Reel products.

For other simple ways to help support this site, check out this thread: How you can support TLF....


----------



## T0R0

Anyway to get a discount on the Eley hose reel cart? I'm looking for a hose cart that is easy to use and not plastic so I can ditch my old plastic suncast cart.


----------



## stotea

T0R0 said:


> Anyway to get a discount on the Eley hose reel cart? I'm looking for a hose cart that is easy to use and not plastic so I can ditch my old plastic suncast cart.


Literally the only time I've seen a discount available is Black Friday, which has always been 10%.


----------



## Ware

stotea said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to get a discount on the Eley hose reel cart? I'm looking for a hose cart that is easy to use and not plastic so I can ditch my old plastic suncast cart.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the only time I've seen a discount available is Black Friday, which has always been 10%.
Click to expand...

+1.

Shameless plug: If you use this link when shopping at Eley, it helps support the operating expenses of TLF. More info can be found here: How you can support TLF...


----------



## T0R0

Ware said:


> stotea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway to get a discount on the Eley hose reel cart? I'm looking for a hose cart that is easy to use and not plastic so I can ditch my old plastic suncast cart.
> 
> 
> 
> Literally the only time I've seen a discount available is Black Friday, which has always been 10%.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1.
> 
> Shameless plug: If you use this link when shopping at Eley, it helps support the operating expenses of TLF. More info can be found here: How you can support TLF...
Click to expand...

No problem... I'll make sure I use the TLF link when I decide to buy from Eley.


----------



## T0R0

I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?


----------



## Ware

T0R0 said:


> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?


Extra capacity. :thumbup:


----------



## Miggity

T0R0 said:


> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?


I have 100' of 3/4" all rubber hose on my standard Eley cart. It is full for sure, but it fits without the extender. BTW, they had 10% off sale last Memorial Day as well. Sign up for their emails, they only send a few per year, including sales.


----------



## T0R0

Miggity said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 100' of 3/4" all rubber hose on my standard Eley cart. It is full for sure, but it fits without the extender. BTW, they had 10% off sale last Memorial Day as well. Sign up for their emails, they only send a few per year, including sales.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## T0R0

Ware said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?
> 
> 
> 
> Extra capacity. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware ... That looks just right!


----------



## pennstater2005

Just bought the Eley wall mounted hose reel! Holy crap I can't wait for it! I've got the 100ft craftsman rubber hose and that thing was a bear to mess with last year. Used the link above as well.


----------



## crussell

Just posted in the marketplace - Free Extra Capacity Kit


----------



## Kicker

Ware said:


> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?
> 
> 
> 
> Extra capacity. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

well crap...

I just ordred 2 100ft 3/4" underhill lightweights and don't have the extra capacity kits on either of my eley reels. Eley specs say a 100' hose at 3/4" should fit on the standard capacity.

@crussell I might be contacting you soon.


----------



## crussell

Kicker said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T0R0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 100' 3/4" hose on the way (Underhill UltraMax Blue)... do I need the Eley extra capacity hose cart or standard cart?
> 
> 
> 
> Extra capacity. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well crap...
> 
> I just ordred 2 100ft 3/4" underhill lightweights and don't have the extra capacity kits on either of my eley reels. Eley specs say a 100' hose at 3/4" should fit on the standard capacity.
> 
> @crussell I might be contacting you soon.
Click to expand...

I have 100' of 3/4" Underhill Proline on my standard capacity reel. It's a full spool, but it fits. But if not, let me know!


----------



## pennstater2005

Got the hose reel today! That shipped crazy fast. Ordered it Monday. Also got the quick connect set for free.

Hopefully I can get it mounted tomorrow and get a few pics up. I'm off for March Madness!!


----------



## pennstater2005

Here it is! Smooth action. Gonna buy an extra 25ft rubber hose to get 125ft on it. It's in the middle of the property so should be able to get anywhere with this now.


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> Here it is! Smooth action. Gonna buy an extra 25ft rubber hose to get 125ft on it. It's in the middle of the property so should be able to get anywhere with this now.


Very nice! TLF may or may not be giving one of these away soon. :thumbup:


----------



## RayTL

Ware said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is! Smooth action. Gonna buy an extra 25ft rubber hose to get 125ft on it. It's in the middle of the property so should be able to get anywhere with this now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! TLF may or may not be giving one of these away soon. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That's nice!


----------



## Lonnie Mac

I LOVE my Eley's! Got two. Both with 100 footers and the fancy nozzles. The one out back I have an extra Eley 6 footer on a "Y" fitting so the Moonbeam can use it to fill her watering can's.


----------



## pennstater2005

Lonnie Mac said:


> I LOVE my Eley's! Got two. Both with 100 footers and the fancy nozzles. The one out back I have an extra Eley 6 footer on a "Y" fitting so the Moonbeam can use it to fill her watering can's.


With those 100' hoses would you think another 25-50ft would fit well? They state 150' on their website but I don't want it to be crazy full.


----------



## Lonnie Mac

I had the same thought. If you were to really "reel" the hose each time in a perfect world coil over coil like you were a spring maker, I think it may work but pushing it I think. As you may see on my reels, the hundreds fit very well, but fill it up pretty good. Depending on the mount method, straight, or parallel makes a difference.

I'll bet the extension kit would work "reely" well though!


----------



## g-man

@Lonnie Mac welcome to TLF. Is my count correct, 4 different grills?

FYI,  Grilling/Smoking thread


----------



## Lonnie Mac

Ha thanks brother! 6 all together. I do have a 7th hidden around the back.  It all depends on what Im cookin...


----------



## pennstater2005

Lonnie Mac said:


> I had the same thought. If you were to really "reel" the hose each time in a perfect world coil over coil like you were a spring maker, I think it may work but pushing it I think. As you may see on my reels, the hundreds fit very well, but fill it up pretty good. Depending on the mount method, straight, or parallel makes a difference.
> 
> I'll bet the extension kit would work "reely" well though!


Thanks! The extra capacity kit might be in my future :nod:

By the way..... Welcome to TLF!!!


----------



## Ware

Lonnie Mac said:


> Ha thanks brother! 6 all together. I do have a 7th hidden around the back.  It all depends on what Im cookin...


Nice! You will fit in well here! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

A reply from Eley regarding maxing out hose reel capacity......


----------



## pennstater2005

Eley with the hose on. It was awesome! Washed both cars and it wasn't terrible getting the hose out and putting away. Also ordered another 25' section of Craftsman rubber hose.


----------



## pennstater2005

The new 25' section of hose. It's nickel plated brass. Overall, the hose feels cheaper than the one I purchased last year. Hose itself has ridges for some reason versus smooth rounded rubber on the other. 125' fits nicely. I wouldn't want 150' on it.


----------



## Gdfein

Hi, new TLF member. These look like what I need. The ordering says to select Parallel or Perpendicular, but the Eley video makes it seem like the same unit can work either direction, all in how it is assembled/mounted. Is this correct?

Is there a good rule of thumb on which configuration to go with? I have hose bibs on sides of my house and the video makes it sound then like I should go with parallel since the hose will go from the reel to front or back yard as needed for use. However both of my bibs are on the brick house wall in a flower bed with shrubs and our the natgas meter right nearby such that I was thinking that perpendicular might be better. What suggestions do you all have? Unfortunately I don't have pictures of my locations.


----------



## Ware

Gdfein said:


> Hi, new TLF member. These look like what I need. The ordering says to select Parallel or Perpendicular, but the Eley video makes it seem like the same unit can work either direction, all in how it is assembled/mounted. Is this correct?
> 
> Is there a good rule of thumb on which configuration to go with? I have hose bibs on sides of my house and the video makes it sound then like I should go with parallel since the hose will go from the reel to front or back yard as needed for use. However both of my bibs are on the brick house wall in a flower bed with shrubs and our the natgas meter right nearby such that I was thinking that perpendicular might be better. What suggestions do you all have? Unfortunately I don't have pictures of my locations.


Welcome to TLF!

If you order their Wall Mount Garden Hose Reel, you get the same hose reel that can be mounted either way.

The drop-down menu just changes the "Configuration View" - the photo they show you on the product page. I agree, it is a little confusing.

Post some pics when you get it installed! :thumbup:


----------



## TommyTester

Mine came in today. Here is how I mounted it to a POLE.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOOrfZQqEzg[/media]

My Channel


----------



## steve77

Has anyone used both the free-standing Eley reel (with the platform that has 4 rubber feet), and the 2-wheel cart?
Which one is more stable / less likely to tip over when pulling the hose out?

(I'm not able to mount a reel to a wall. It's going to be sitting on patio pavers. If the free-standing & cart models are equally stable, I think I'll go with the cart since the higher reel position seems less awkward to turn, and portability might be nice. The free-standing model does have holes in the feet, so you can screw them into something for ultimate stability, but I'd prefer to not do that.)

Also, does Eley still email you 10% off codes, e.g., if you add something in the cart but don't finish the checkout?

It's kinda weird that when you click "DEALS" on their website, they say "We do not generate nor honor any such codes", while people in this forum got 10% off codes. But maybe Eley has changed their policy in the past few months?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

steve77 said:


> Has anyone used both the free-standing Eley reel (with the platform that has 4 rubber feet), and the 2-wheel cart?
> Which one is more stable / less likely to tip over when pulling the hose out?
> 
> (I'm not able to mount a reel to a wall. It's going to be sitting on patio pavers. If the free-standing & cart models are equally stable, I think I'll go with the cart since the higher reel position seems less awkward to turn, and portability might be nice. The free-standing model does have holes in the feet, so you can screw them into something for ultimate stability, but I'd prefer to not do that.)
> 
> Also, does Eley still email you 10% off codes, e.g., if you add something in the cart but don't finish the checkout?
> 
> It's kinda weird that when you click "DEALS" on their website, they say "We do not generate nor honor any such codes", while people in this forum got 10% off codes. But maybe Eley has changed their policy in the past few months?


Hi Steve, welcome to TLF, glad to have you here.

My experience with my reel has been awesome, although I admit, I probably should have gotten a wall-mount instead of the 2-wheeled cart version, because my cart mainly stayed on the side of the house for most of last year. When the weather turned colder, and I started winterizing things outside like the pool and the spigots, I wheeled the reel and hoses into the shed. Having the 2-wheeled version is nice, because I couldn't imagine dragging 200' of hose by hand. Yes, it was heavy, but wheels make it much easier to maneuver around, plus the fact that you never have to worry about the tires going flat. The only complaint that I have is that one of the rubber feet on the front under the support bar popped off, but I was able to pop it back in easily. It's a solid unit, and I'd recommend it if you're looking for something to stand off of the ground. I've never had it seem like it was going to tip over at all even when I've been pulling long lengths of hose with it.


----------



## TommyTester

Added one to the backyard now too. A post-mount model. 125 feet of rubber hose.


----------



## dfw_pilot

FYI, if you mount it to a wall and then want to add the extra capacity kit, it must be dismounted from the wall to do so when in the parallel position.


----------



## krusej23

Is it possible to convert a mobile eley hose reel to post mount just by purchasing the post mount from Eley? Found a eley hose reel on cart for $60 nearby but will only use it if I can post mount it.


----------



## bosox_5

Ordered mine today. This is the year I get the stupid hoses under control at my "new" house. And I ordered through the link at the top.


----------



## bosox_5

Is it strange that this is the only place that will get my excitement in a hose reel? Probably.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Haha, nice purchase.


----------



## driver_7

Looks awesome, @bosox_5!


----------



## driver_7

I saw an Eley Cart and reel in good condition on FB Marketplace yesterday for $65 and messaged the guy as quickly as I could. Someone else already beat me to it and actually showed up to buy. I had offered $100. Dang! So close!! :bandit:


----------



## pennstater2005

It's a thing of beauty. I'm trying to convince my wife to get another one. She loves the first one so it shouldn't be that hard. I'm still in the phase where every time I use it I make some comment on how awesome it is :lol:


----------



## bosox_5

My review after two days is: I am glad I bought it. I used to go through a bi-annual process of going to Home Depot and finding a reel, throwing out the old one, etc etc. For the ones that I attached to the wall, I had to patch the wall just to install a new one after it started leaking. Now I can check this box off and not worry about it ever again. Yes, it is an expensive product for what it is. That said, over the long run, I am betting this will be cheaper, and for sure it will be less frustrating. I am already thinking about buying another one for the front of the house. My only hesitation is that I don't know which setup would work best there. I am leaning toward the free standing one, so it will tuck in behind the shrubs (I think the cart ones will stick out and potentially "walk away" and I don't know if I want to drill into the house in front). Also, I can take it in and out during the winter for my ice rink (the wall mount one I just put up is in a great spot for the rink, but I can't keep hoses outside in the winter). Has anyone used the free standing one before?


----------



## JeffCar26

I have the free standing one. My only gripe is that it tends to tip over when I extend the hose all the way to the end. I've yet to find skinny as well as long enough spikes to stick through the base and into the ground.


----------



## bosox_5

JeffCar26 said:


> I have the free standing one. My only gripe is that it tends to tip over when I extend the hose all the way to the end. I've yet to find skinny as well as long enough spikes to stick through the base and into the ground.


what does it sit on? Mine would be in a mulch bed


----------



## JeffCar26

It's on a bed of crushed blue stone.


----------



## jha4aamu

just ordered my eley wall mount. I thought i remembered reading in one of the threads that the goose neck was included with eley reels now. Is that still the case?


----------



## Ware

jha4aamu said:


> just ordered my eley wall mount. I thought i remembered reading in one of the threads that the goose neck was included with eley reels now. Is that still the case?


I think so. They are shown in all the product photos now.


----------



## JohnP

So the Eley Aluminum Post Mount option was discontinued. Bummer.


----------



## RayTL

JohnP said:


> So the Eley Aluminum Post Mount option was discontinued. Bummer.


Dang, his was what I wanted to buy.


----------



## pennstater2005

I'm attempting to convince my wife to get another one. I've been watering the new garden box and flowers in the front. I have a cheap little suncast thing. It's a pain. I'm spoiled now.


----------



## JohnP

RayTL said:


> JohnP said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the Eley Aluminum Post Mount option was discontinued. Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, his was what I wanted to buy.
Click to expand...

I was ready to pull the trigger and delayed to do some final double checking on the hose length I would need. Went back and gone.


----------



## pennstater2005

Doesn't seem they're giving the Hose reel with a free set of quick connectors. That was pretty sweet. I was just ready to pull the trigger but might wait a bit to see if it comes back around.


----------



## jha4aamu

pennstater2005 said:


> Doesn't seem they're giving the Hose reel with a free set of quick connectors. That was pretty sweet. I was just ready to pull the trigger but might wait a bit to see if it comes back around.


Nope. Just got mine delivered and installed yesterday. No quick connectors


----------



## pennstater2005

jha4aamu said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem they're giving the Hose reel with a free set of quick connectors. That was pretty sweet. I was just ready to pull the trigger but might wait a bit to see if it comes back around.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Just got mine delivered and installed yesterday. No quick connectors
Click to expand...

Okay. Thanks. It was a nice free gift. Maybe it will return.


----------



## 1028mountain

Just got mine a little while ago and mounted it up. Only complaint is the one drum wasn't drilled out to accept the bolts from the other side. I drilled them out and emailed eley and they gave me a coupon code which was cool. They seem to be a completely family run business with impeccable support so far. Highly recommend them. Will probably buy another one for the front of the house.

One question I do have is the reell supposed to have a little side to side play when mounted? It went away when I put the hose on but without it the drums slide back and forth maybe 1/4 to 1/2".


----------



## jha4aamu

1028mountain said:


> Just got mine a little while ago and mounted it up. Only complaint is the one drum wasn't drilled out to accept the bolts from the other side. I drilled them out and emailed eley and they gave me a coupon code which was cool. They seem to be a completely family run business with impeccable support so far. Highly recommend them. Will probably buy another one for the front of the house.
> 
> One question I do have is the reell supposed to have a little side to side play when mounted? It went away when I put the hose on but without it the drums slide back and forth maybe 1/4 to 1/2".


mine did have a little play in it. i just figured i mounted something wrong. i have a 75' 3/4" underhill ultramax hose on it and its been fine though. maybe its normal?


----------



## pennstater2005

Bought the second one! Also got another quick connector set plus a hose guide as it will be going through some hostas. Can't wait to get it set up.


----------



## hsvtoolfool

@1028mountain, verify that the large aluminum "wing nut" (the hub nut?) is threaded correctly and screwed down fully. That was the biggest problem I had with my recent assembly. There are very few threads to engage and get it started. I got the 4-wheel cart and I could not get that nut installed. In the end, I had to lay the drum on its back and push down to expose enough threads. Even then, it's was difficult to align everything and get the threads to start. That's my only design critique, and it's just a hassle during assembly. Overall, the reel is a crazy over-engineered gadget. But it's made using the garden hose much more pleasant and hassle free.


----------



## 1028mountain

Trust me I threaded that nut multiple times trying to get the play out. But like you said maybe only 4 threads total to tighten it.


----------



## joysmahal

Does anyone know if there's going to be an Eley Summer Sale starting soon (10% off or free quick connect set)? Or when the Summer Sale started last year?

Not sure if they're going to do a sale with a lot of items showing a backorder/wait time. However, I recently bought a 2 wheel hose cart that showed it was out of stock and more coming in a week. But, it shipped the next day! So not sure if the out of stock "pop-up" is accurate or if they're just trying to pull-in/increase orders by showing that there's a wait time and hurry to get your order in before the lead time gets even longer.

I was thinking of getting another 2 wheel cart and some hoses. But, I'm willing to wait until Father's Day. You'd think if they were going to do a sale, that it would start before Father's Day.

[edit] .... and by the way, this is my 1st post!


----------



## pennstater2005

Question......I'm mounting the reel in a perpendicular fashion. It states in the directions to not put more than 5' from the hose bibb. However, I am hoping to put it a bit further away and use the 12' lead in hose for sale on their website. Would that be ok or is there a particular reason. I'm guessing the reason is because of the supplied 6' hose. So, I should be able to get away with 11' foot away with the 12' lead in hose.

Is my thinking correct?

Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005

Ended up just putting it close to the hose bibb.



New water line too.


----------



## Ware

Looks great @pennstater2005!

I agree, it sounds like the recommendation has to do with the supplied lead hose length.


----------



## bosox_5

Ware said:


> Looks great @pennstater2005!
> 
> I agree, it sounds like the recommendation has to do with the supplied lead hose length.


Yes. I have mine about ten feet away from the hose bib. The customer service person said they can supply longer supply hoses, but you have to buy them separate.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Looks great @pennstater2005!
> 
> I agree, it sounds like the recommendation has to do with the supplied lead hose length.


Thanks! It's too close to the window. It's in the front of the house. I'll probably move it down or over someday. It is sweet though.



bosox_5 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great @pennstater2005!
> 
> I agree, it sounds like the recommendation has to do with the supplied lead hose length.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. I have mine about ten feet away from the hose bib. The customer service person said they can supply longer supply hoses, but you have to buy them separate.
Click to expand...

Okay. That's what I figured. Good to know cause I might move it.


----------



## bp2878

Got mine in today. I really didn't want to drop $200 on a hose real. Seemed a little ridiculous honestly. Looking at the options out there, I only found a couple that resembled this one in quality and they were not close to this one in appearance so I bit the bullet and ordered it. Started unboxing it and was immediately happy with my purchase. This thing is solid and will look great too. Worth the money! Would like to mount it, but I have to wait until Friday to get the extra capacity kit that shipped from a different warehouse.


----------



## Ware

bp2878 said:


> Got mine in today. I really didn't want to drop $200 on a hose real. Seemed a little ridiculous honestly. Looking at the options out there, I only found a couple that resembled this one in quality and they were not close to this one in appearance so I bit the bullet and ordered it. Started unboxing it and was immediately happy with my purchase. This thing is solid and will look great too. Worth the money! Would like to mount it, but I have to wait until Friday to get the extra capacity kit that shipped from a different warehouse.


Great to hear - I'm already getting excited about getting some Eley wall mount hose reels for our new house and we haven't even dug a footing yet. I wouldn't drill holes in a brand new house for just any old hose reel. :thumbup:

I have the Eley cart now. It's great, but looking forward to some permanent mount options.


----------



## bp2878

@Ware lol, the stuff we get excited about. I am truly a sucker for nice tools. I went back to eley today and ordered The quick connect fittings and the professional spray nozzle setup. Making jobs easy with quality stuff makes them 100 times more likely to actually get done.


----------



## pennstater2005

This is a beastly spike! That's why it's almost $30 :lol:


----------



## Ware

pennstater2005 said:


> This is a beastly spike! That's why it's almost $30 :lol:


Wow! I wondered what they looked like in person.


----------



## Saint Louisan

Do these disconnected from the mounts for winter storage, or how does everyone go about winterizing these reels?

I'm also on the bi, tri-yearly hunt for a reel, the inflatable tire cart I picked up at menards is starting to leak and the tires don't hold air any longer. Don't really know why I thought inflatable tires were a good idea on a stationary hose cart.. uggg.

I've got 100' of 3/4" never kink (another "dont know why I thought that was a good idea") backing up a 100' of rubber craftsman 1/2". Would I need the expander kit?


----------



## pennstater2005

Saint Louisan said:


> Do these disconnected from the mounts for winter storage, or how does everyone go about winterizing these reels?
> 
> I'm also on the bi, tri-yearly hunt for a reel, the inflatable tire cart I picked up at menards is starting to leak and the tires don't hold air any longer. Don't really know why I thought inflatable tires were a good idea on a stationary hose cart.. uggg.
> 
> I've got 100' of 3/4" never kink (another "dont know why I thought that was a good idea") backing up a 100' of rubber craftsman 1/2". Would I need the expander kit?


As far as winterizing goes I just undo the hose, remove the nozzle, and drain everything then store it. Are you saying 200ft of hose total on the reel. If so yes you would need the expander. They say the regular reel can hold 150ft but I have 125ft of rubber hose and perfectly wound back up it's full.


----------



## bp2878

Saint Louisan said:


> I've got 100' of 3/4" never kink (another "dont know why I thought that was a good idea") backing up a 100' of rubber craftsman 1/2". Would I need the expander kit?


"Never-Kink" was a brilliant name for those hoses. If the name actually described the product, they would have called them "Kinks in 12 places every time you use it" and nobody would buy them.


----------



## pennstater2005

bp2878 said:


> Saint Louisan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got 100' of 3/4" never kink (another "dont know why I thought that was a good idea") backing up a 100' of rubber craftsman 1/2". Would I need the expander kit?
> 
> 
> 
> "Never-Kink" was a brilliant name for those hoses. If the name actually described the product, they would have called them "Kinks in 12 places every time you use it" and nobody would buy them.
Click to expand...

Seriously! Best house hoses I've got are the Craftsman rubber ones. They only kink occasionally.


----------



## bp2878

Receive the eley sprayer today. I ordered based on the quality of the reel. I expected it to be stout and nice, for $75 it better be! It did not disappoint! This thing is stout, pictures do not do it justice. Again, expensive and worth every penny.


----------



## g-man

I think I know the answer, but I have to ask (wife). I want another eley reel in front of the house. It is in a visible spot. Is there a way to make them more visually appealing? Like this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Suncast-Plastic-225-ft-Hideaway-Hose-Reel/1001001658


----------



## pennstater2005

bp2878 said:


> Receive the eley sprayer today. I ordered based on the quality of the reel. I expected it to be stout and nice, for $75 it better be! It did not disappoint! This thing is stout, pictures do not do it justice. Again, expensive and worth every penny.


Stop making me spend money!!


----------



## Tmank87

pennstater2005 said:


> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receive the eley sprayer today. I ordered based on the quality of the reel. I expected it to be stout and nice, for $75 it better be! It did not disappoint! This thing is stout, pictures do not do it justice. Again, expensive and worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making me spend money!!
Click to expand...

I have this also. Built like a tank. Can be used for self defense in a pinch.


----------



## pennstater2005

Tmank87 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bp2878 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receive the eley sprayer today. I ordered based on the quality of the reel. I expected it to be stout and nice, for $75 it better be! It did not disappoint! This thing is stout, pictures do not do it justice. Again, expensive and worth every penny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making me spend money!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have this also. Built like a tank. Can be used for self defense in a pinch.
Click to expand...

Waters the grass and could take out potential home invaders! This is too much.


----------



## ellsbebc

Do you guys with a 3/4" hose swap out the feeder hose for 3/4" also? The Eley reel comes with a default 5/8" feeder hose.


----------



## Ware

ellsbebc said:


> Do you guys with a 3/4" hose swap out the feeder hose for 3/4" also? The Eley reel comes with a default 5/8" feeder hose.


I have a 3/4" on mine. I think Eley quit offering their 3/4" hoses though.


----------



## dfw_pilot

g-man said:


> I think I know the answer, but I have to ask (wife). I want another eley reel in front of the house. It is in a visible spot. Is there a way to make them more visually appealing? Like this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Suncast-Plastic-225-ft-Hideaway-Hose-Reel/1001001658


I would just buy a cover, imo. YMMV but in my world, the Eley is a work of art. Maybe not in your wife's world tho, haha.


----------



## 1028mountain

g-man said:


> I think I know the answer, but I have to ask (wife). I want another eley reel in front of the house. It is in a visible spot. Is there a way to make them more visually appealing? Like this: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Suncast-Plastic-225-ft-Hideaway-Hose-Reel/1001001658


Your wife thinks that plastic hose reel is appealing?










I would consider getting rid of her first.

:lol:


----------



## krusej23

Darn backorders are killing me on my ball valves I need. They are thinking mid july before they get them in again.


----------



## pennstater2005

krusej23 said:


> Darn backorders are killing me on my ball valves I need. They are thinking mid july before they get them in again.


Ton of stuff on backorder!

https://www.eleyhosereels.com/pages/products-currently-on-back-order


----------



## turfnsurf

Can I get some ideas on a setup?

I had intended on buying this for the front since my spigot is so close to the house.










I had inquired about quality garden hoses, and someone made me aware of Eley. Looking at their product line, I was interested in their Wall Mount Garden Hose Reel, but my wife isn't so big on the idea of mounting it on the house.

Is there a setup that would allow me to water both the front and the back simulataneously? I am attaching a few photos to give a sense of the direction my setup should probably go. I definitely want to buy their hoses for quality. I just wasn't sure if I could buy hose and have a "splitter" type effect with multiple sprinklers...instead of carrying one long hose around the house.


----------



## iLoveLawns

I am looking to buy few Eley things. The code mentioned in the beginning of thread ABC17 has not worked for me. I have tried different variations ABC18, ABC20 etc. but no luck. I have also left items in the shopping cart but no email with code. Did anyone else has a luck with a discount code recently?


----------



## Ware

iLoveLawns said:


> I am looking to buy few Eley things. The code mentioned in the beginning of thread ABC17 has not worked for me. I have tried different variations ABC18, ABC20 etc. but no luck. I have also left items in the shopping cart but no email with code. Did anyone else has a luck with a discount code recently?


I know many of their products have been on backorder lately, so I would say they're probably not running any sales at this time. Last I heard they're not even including the free quick connects with orders right now.


----------



## pennstater2005

iLoveLawns said:


> I am looking to buy few Eley things. The code mentioned in the beginning of thread ABC17 has not worked for me. I have tried different variations ABC18, ABC20 etc. but no luck. I have also left items in the shopping cart but no email with code. Did anyone else has a luck with a discount code recently?


Discount codes are far and few between and probably not existent. Eley even says if you find it on a website it's not legitimate.

 Eley Discount Codes


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> iLoveLawns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy few Eley things. The code mentioned in the beginning of thread ABC17 has not worked for me. I have tried different variations ABC18, ABC20 etc. but no luck. I have also left items in the shopping cart but no email with code. Did anyone else has a luck with a discount code recently?
> 
> 
> 
> I know many of their products have been on backorder lately, so I would say they're probably not running any sales at this time. Last I heard they're not even including the free quick connects with orders right now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, no free quick connects on the last hose I ordered a few months back. I ended up buying a handful and 2 ball valve shut offs. Those things are awesome. Nozzle is next on my list.


----------



## iLoveLawns

Thanks guys! Thought of waiting to see any Labor Day deals. But it seems based on what you are saying that might not be available. So just bit the bullet and ordered Reel cart, Hose, Quick connect sets, Nozzle set and Quick guide set using TLF link. At least using TLF link soothed the pain of not getting 10% discount


----------



## g-man

@pennstater2005 3/4 will have less pressure loss than 5/8.


----------



## krusej23

Does anybody else notice that the quick connects are a little tough to disconnect if there is pressure. I have the ball valve and then a quick connect and I always have to turn the ball valve off and release pressure before it's even remotely easy to take the hose end off.


----------



## Ware

krusej23 said:


> Does anybody else notice that the quick connects are a little tough to disconnect if there is pressure. I have the ball valve and then a quick connect and I always have to turn the ball valve off and release pressure before it's even remotely easy to take the hose end off.


I think that's by design.


----------



## krusej23

Ware said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anybody else notice that the quick connects are a little tough to disconnect if there is pressure. I have the ball valve and then a quick connect and I always have to turn the ball valve off and release pressure before it's even remotely easy to take the hose end off.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's by design.
Click to expand...

It's still not an easy thing to take off though. I have some cheapo quick connects from ace I bought and they are easy to take off one handed. Do I need to lube up the o-rings? Would that help?


----------



## Ware

@krusej23 did you try hitting it with your purse? 

They may loosen up a bit over time, but they're full flow and they don't leak.

If you prefer the cheapo ones from Ace you can send them to me for proper disposal. :thumbup:


----------



## krusej23

Ware said:


> @krusej23 did you try hitting it with your purse?
> 
> They may loosen up a bit over time, but they're full flow and they don't leak.
> 
> If you prefer the cheapo ones from Ace you can send them to me for proper disposal. :thumbup:


It's called a murse, not a purse lol.
I love the full flow part and they easier to attach than the ace cheapos. It has to be something I'm not doing right on the disconnect.


----------



## ABC123

if you push the fittings tighter together they come off easier. I also dragged one through the dirt and it hasn't been the same.


----------



## Ware

krusej23 said:


> It's called a murse, not a purse lol.
> I love the full flow part and they easier to attach than the ace cheapos. It has to be something I'm not doing right on the disconnect.


 :lol:

They do have a silicone grease for the o-rings:



> Lubricating the quick connect O-ring is necessary. If not lubricated the O-rings will stick during use and may cause the connector to seize or leak. At a minimum, the O-ring on each connector plug should be lubricated once in the spring at first use and once in the fall when stored for winter.


----------



## jal

Ware said:


> ellsbebc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys with a 3/4" hose swap out the feeder hose for 3/4" also? The Eley reel comes with a default 5/8" feeder hose.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3/4" on mine. I think Eley quit offering their 3/4" hoses though.
Click to expand...

Yes, does anyone know of a good 3/4 inlet hose? I want to get one of these and use a 3/4" Underhill hose, but having a 5/8" inlet hose defeats the purpose.

Also, I'm thinking about getting the free standing reel and putting it in a gorilla cart. Their hose cart is so expensive.


----------



## Kicker

Ware said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a murse, not a purse lol.
> I love the full flow part and they easier to attach than the ace cheapos. It has to be something I'm not doing right on the disconnect.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> They do have a silicone grease for the o-rings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lubricating the quick connect O-ring is necessary. If not lubricated the O-rings will stick during use and may cause the connector to seize or leak. At a minimum, the O-ring on each connector plug should be lubricated once in the spring at first use and once in the fall when stored for winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I had several o-rings completely come apart this year. They sell replacements on Eley's website for $0.25 apiece. I put 20 in my cart which came out to about $5.00. Went to checkout and shipping was almost $8.00.

They give you dimensions of the o-ring and I found some on amazon that are perfect fit. 50 pieces for $5.89

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07F36Q5D1/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
21mm x 25mm x 2mm


----------



## bosox_5

For those of you in the great white north, what do you do to winterize your reel? Just take the hose off, disconnect it from the hose bib and drain the water? Anything special?


----------



## Thejarrod

I found this article recently

https://www.eleyhosereels.com/pages/preparing-your-garden-hose-reel-for-freezing-temperatures?_pos=2&_sid=49efd2e8d&_ss=r


----------



## bosox_5

Thejarrod said:


> I found this article recently
> 
> https://www.eleyhosereels.com/pages/preparing-your-garden-hose-reel-for-freezing-temperatures?_pos=2&_sid=49efd2e8d&_ss=r


Thank you


----------



## M311att

Not really about the reel...but shout out to those guys' warranty. I sent them a pic of a 5 mo sprayer nozzle. The sprayer swivel had come apart. The are sending me a replacement. Matt


----------



## TonyC

Movingshrub said:


> Anyone have water come out of this part of their reel? It doesn't do it when fully under pressure. It only does it if I am running water without a sprayer nozzle on the end. It's almost like the pressure seals the leak.


Yes, I have leaking at the same fitting. 

Haven't figured out how I'm going to deal with it. Might be calling Customer Service.


----------



## Brackin4au

I had an issue with my reel over the last couple months. Twice I came out to my reel finding this....



That metal ring seems to be coming loose and the adapter completely separating from the gooseneck swivel. So I was able to switch the adapter back and then pry that metal ring back into place...



Seemed to work fine once I got it back in place. But the other day before I burned my yard, I noticed it had done it again. I got it back in place again, but was frustrated about it. So I emailed Eley and explained what was happening, with those same pictures. Quick reply the next morning from them, mentioning they looked into my area temps, and noticed it had been below freezing some, so they asked if I properly winterized my unit or moved it inside... but by the end of the email, said they would send a replacement swivel. Shipped the next morning.

I did drain the hose best I could. So I'm not sure the pipes caused the problem. But the cold in general could be causing that ring to fail. I live in north Alabama so we don't have that issue often, but it did get pretty cold a few times this year. Including one big snow.

Oh well. New swivel on the way with no questions asked really. Well... They did ask about it, but shipped a replacement before I could even answer haha.


----------



## Movingshrub

TonyC said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have water come out of this part of their reel? It doesn't do it when fully under pressure. It only does it if I am running water without a sprayer nozzle on the end. It's almost like the pressure seals the leak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have leaking at the same fitting.
> 
> Haven't figured out how I'm going to deal with it. Might be calling Customer Service.
Click to expand...

I contacted customer service. They sent me a replacement; No challenges.


----------



## mowww

Honestly, Eley customer service may be the best of any company I have ever dealt with. You might as well be buying it from your brother, they're that honest and good with you.


----------



## Mightyquinn

@Brackin4au

I have had the same thing happen to my reels also when I leave them outside over the Winter. I too try to drain my hoses if we are going to have a cold snap but I think that adapter tends to hold water so it will expand and pop off that fitting. It's easy enough to fix so I haven't been too worried about it. I do have the older "Rapid Reels" that are over 10 years old.


----------



## Brackin4au

Mightyquinn said:


> @Brackin4au
> 
> I have had the same thing happen to my reels also when I leave them outside over the Winter. I too try to drain my hoses if we are going to have a cold snap but I think that adapter tends to hold water so it will expand and pop off that fitting. It's easy enough to fix so I haven't been too worried about it. I do have the older "Rapid Reels" that are over 10 years old.


Good to know. I may start looking closer at that specific adapter when I'm draining. Maybe just disconnect the hose from the gooseneck all together once it's cold enough that I'm not using it much.


----------



## Ware

Interesting. The shape of the gooseneck does look like a place that would be prone to holding a slug of water.

We experienced some very uncommon temps for the south a few weeks ago. It definitely made me think a little more about how I go about winterizing things. I think we take a lot for granted.

Glad to hear they took care of you. And I agree, their customer service is second to none.


----------



## Breebz

I am joining the Eley gang. Just placed my order and told them thelawnforum.com sent me


----------



## Ware

Breebz said:


> I am joining the Eley gang. Just placed my order and told them thelawnforum.com sent me


This reminds me I need to order some stuff for our new house soon. I have the Eley hose reel cart, but I think l'm going to do some wall mount reels. :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> Breebz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am joining the Eley gang. Just placed my order and told them thelawnforum.com sent me
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me I need to order some stuff for our new house soon. I have the Eley hose reel cart, but I think l'm going to do some wall mount reels. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I wish they'd give us a TLF promo code. Even without it by far best hoses and reels on market. I've got 2 reels.
Just ordered the bad azz hand sprayer, tired of replacing them each year fiquered I'd pony up.


----------



## nnnnnate

Do I need to grease the quick connects? I bought them last year and left them outside on the disconnected hoses through winter and now I'm having trouble getting the two parts to disconnect. Tips on what lube to use? Thanks. The sprayer was in the garage over winter but after I connected it a couple weeks I haven't been able to get it to disconnect it from the one hose to use it in another area of the yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn

nnnnnate said:


> Do I need to grease the quick connects? I bought them last year and left them outside on the disconnected hoses through winter and now I'm having trouble getting the two parts to disconnect. Tips on what lube to use? Thanks. The sprayer was in the garage over winter but after I connected it a couple weeks I haven't been able to get it to disconnect it from the one hose to use it in another area of the yard.


Go to the auto parts store and get a small tube of Silicone Grease to lube the O-rings on the male connector and maybe a little on the inside of the female connector. You will need to do this once or twice a year.


----------



## raymond

i think they just increased prices from $175 to $195... jeez


----------



## Jbird95

@raymond That's too bad. I purchased some items from them and have been pleased. However, I was very disappointed to see it was manufactured in China. Similarly, I am looking to purchase the 80# Lesco spreader- it too is manufactured in China. Both of these items come at premium made in the USA price making it additionally upsetting.


----------



## Ware

Jbird95 said:


> @raymond That's too bad. I purchased some items from them and have been pleased. However, I was very disappointed to see it was manufactured in China. Similarly, I am looking to purchase the 80# Lesco spreader- it too is manufactured in China. Both of these items come at premium made in the USA price making it additionally upsetting.


I totally get it, but Eley Hose Reels are designed here and are backed by a 10-year warranty and some of the best customer support in the industry. It is the nicest garden hose reel I have seen built anywhere. I wish my iPhone was built here in the states too, but it is what it is. :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

I did have an issue with one of the gooseneck adapters starting to show what seemed to me to be rust. It was new. Even it if wasn't rust for being new it was unattractive. Contacted them and unfortunately they decided against doing anything for me. Disappointing for sure especially considering the price.


----------



## Carmelmatt317

@pennstater2005 I'd consider a charge back and return it. I don't like doing that but if they're not going to stand by their rust free 10 year warranty I don't know your other options


----------



## Ware

Is it the new style gooseneck? If so, it's made mostly of brass and copper and should not rust. Both materials will definitely age/tarnish though. I can sort of understand why they wouldn't warranty the natural aging of those metals, but if it was new and you simply weren't happy it definitely should have been covered by their 30-day return policy.


----------



## ionicatoms

Anybody get a discount on Eley purchases lately? I put some items in my cart, but haven't received any coupon codes. Website says they don't do it anymore, but I am curious.


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> Is it the new style gooseneck? If so, it's made mostly of brass and copper and should not rust. Both materials will definitely age/tarnish though. I can sort of understand why they wouldn't warranty the natural aging of those metals, but if it was new and you simply weren't happy it definitely should have been covered by their 30-day return policy.


No, that one I put up last year. This was the older style. I was a more just upset with the aesthetics after less than a year. It doesn't affect its performance. The quality of their products is so far above anything else that I will still purchase any other needs related to watering through Eley. Between 2 hose reels, hose ends, couplers, and other small items I figured I would've gotten at least a small voucher or something toward next purchase.


----------



## ColeLawn

I bit the Eley bullet (somewhat) and bought two sets of quick disconnects and a Y-valve so far. Will be ordering more quick disconnect sets in the near future, but still messing around with my setup so before I drop $20/set I want to make sure I only get a count of what I actually need at this point (# female, # male specifically).

First impression is this stuff is nice, almost too nice. Like, I'm afraid to drag my hose across my driveway in fear of scuffing up the hardware level of nice. I don't want to be this anal about garden hose hardware... But it certainly beats the $10 Home Depot junk (which is getting returned this weekend). I also love that the Eley y-valve has the third "spigot", which I have stuck a passthrough valve and quick disconnect on, essentially making my y-valve a 3-way valve. This feature is very beneficial for me because I have two hose timers set up (Orbit B-Hyve) and I very much need to use my spigot for other things like washing cars. The third "spigot" allows me to do this without having to mess with my timers.

I do have my eyes on a reel + 2-wheel cart, but I think I will focus on hardware for now as that is truly the difference maker for me. I am on 1,400sf so I'm not running hundreds of feet of hose and I'm currently using the Zero-G hoses, so I really don't need a reel until winter time when I want to neatly store my hoses.

To make a long, pointless review short, if their hardware is any indication of their reels/carts, the old adage of "you get what you pay for" is certainly true here. Good stuff, anxiously waiting until the 15th to order more. My order also shipped free and arrived in like two days... They've won my business even though I feel their prices are _slightly_ ridiculous. $40 on a single passthrough valve? Come on...


----------



## SeanBB

I love all of the Eley stuff. Great products!


----------



## ionicatoms

ionicatoms said:


> Anybody get a discount on Eley purchases lately? I put some items in my cart, but haven't received any coupon codes. Website says they don't do it anymore, but I am curious.


To heck with it. I ordered the post mount option with 75 feet of hose. Wish me luck.


----------



## quadmasta

Where I want to mount it I've not got studs at the right locations. Anybody mounted theirs with toggle bolts into the sheathing?


----------



## ionicatoms

Here's my post install.


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> Where I want to mount it I've not got studs at the right locations. Anybody mounted theirs with toggle bolts into the sheathing?


In your situation I would probably recommend a post mount hose reel like @ionicatoms did.


----------



## quadmasta

@Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> @Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.


----------



## quadmasta

Ware said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.
Click to expand...

The closed end of the reel is on a stud; both lags are in the stud. There's not another stud where the open end is because the wall that's on has a 8-stud pack holding up a beam that goes across my garage and the other studs are inconsistently spaced. They're also behind drywall on the interior and OSB sheathing and hardiplank on the exterior. 
1/4" toggle in 3/4drywall has a 75 pound shear capacity. It's 3/4" OSB and 1/4" cement board so I assume it would be higher than that with stronger material. I can't readily find shear strength of lag screws anywhere but I can't imagine that two toggles wouldn't be strong enough to do the job.


----------



## ionicatoms

@quadmasta when I installed the hitch receiver on my wall, to hold my bicycle rack, I cut out the dry wall and added a half stud. That may be an option for you.


----------



## krusej23

quadmasta said:


> @Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.


You can still do a post mount but you just move the post a little to wherever you can dig and run the leader hose from the spigot to the post.


----------



## quadmasta

krusej23 said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still do a post mount but you just move the post a little to wherever you can dig and run the leader hose from the spigot to the post.
Click to expand...

I can't put a post on that side of my house at all. That stuff runs down the entire side. Even if I were to put the post in the grass, I'd run into my drainage system' piping.


----------



## Mightyquinn

ionicatoms said:


> Here's my post install.


Am I the only one disturbed by the way he rolled up his hose on the reel? :lol:

@ionicatoms It's your hose reel so you roll it up like you want to :thumbup: It's just my OCD flaring up again


----------



## Ware

quadmasta said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware can't. Irrigation, cable, and fiber run where I'd need to set a post if I were to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still do a post mount but you just move the post a little to wherever you can dig and run the leader hose from the spigot to the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't put a post on that side of my house at all. That stuff runs down the entire side. Even if I were to put the post in the grass, I'd run into my drainage system' piping.
Click to expand...

I have a really hard time believing you don't have enough room to set a 4" x 4" (actual 3-1/2") post in the ground anywhere near your hydrant. You may not want to and that's fine, but you could make it work.


----------



## ionicatoms

Mightyquinn said:


> Am I the only one disturbed by the way he rolled up his hose on the reel? :lol:


@Mightyquinn it bothered me too, but I was in hurry to finish the install on my lunch break. 😅

I suppose the good thing about only having 75' of hose on the reel is that you don't really have to be reel careful.


----------



## Carmelmatt317

Typically toggle bolts aren't recommended for dynamic loads, only static


----------



## Ware

Freestanding is another option. It has mounting holes in the feet that allow you to anchor it for increased stability.


----------



## krusej23

Ware said:


> Freestanding is another option. It has mounting holes in the feet that allow you to anchor it for increased stability.


There isn't a way to convert the free standing reel to a post mount or wall mount later is there?


----------



## ionicatoms

krusej23 said:


> There isn't a way to convert the free standing reel to a post mount or wall mount later is there?


Yeah, I think there is. Call Eley to verify. You should be able to get the wall mount base as a replacement part separately from the free standing kit.


----------



## wiseowl

Anyone have any coupon codes?


----------



## krusej23

wiseowl said:


> Anyone have any coupon codes?


https://www.eleyhosereels.com/pages/discounts-and-special-offers


----------



## wiseowl

krusej23 said:


> wiseowl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any coupon codes?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.eleyhosereels.com/pages/discounts-and-special-offers
Click to expand...

God OK thank you, I HATE coupons for that very reason. Didn't want to order it without _finding_ the best deal. Glad they don't discount their stuff.


----------



## Lawndry List

Anyone know when the Comfort Grip Spray Nozzle will be back in stock? Received my first Eley product last week with the Pro Watering Nozzle & it is amazing, but wanting to pair it up with the Spray Nozzle. The nozzle I received was only $26.49 + shipping, but that thing is built like a tank!


----------



## ionicatoms

Has anybody had a problem that would have been prevented by the reel cover? I'm not convinced it's worth the hassle.


----------



## UltimateLawn

I've been purchasing Eley connectors, adapters, etc. like crazy lately. Very happy with every product purchased...except for one...

I purchased the adjustable cleaning nozzle and while it was built well, the push-pull method of the arc adjustments is rather cumbersome. There are three level and it's hard to get to the middle setting. It either is pushing or pulling the full length. Mine also pops off the end when I extend too hard to the most narrow arc setting. When it pops off, I get spray back. I would recommend that Eley has some work to do on this particular product.

https://www.eleyhosereels.com/products/adjustable-cleaning-nozzle

Anyone else?

I just checked the Eley site and apparently a return requires shipping costs to be paid by the buyer. Not such a great policy when it is a small item. You would think considering the price premium on these products that there would be a more buyer-friendly return policy.


----------



## krusej23

Just switched one of my Liberty hose reels over to an post mount Eley hose reel. It's a world of difference in ease to wind the hose up. If you use your hose all of the time then I would suggest this hose reel if you are thinking about a nice reel. It's amazing how easy it winds up. With the Liberty reel or any other reel I would have to bring the hose close to the reel to make it easier to wind up and with the Eley I don't have to do that. It was super easy to setup and install too.


----------



## Lawndry List

krusej23 said:


> Just switched one of my Liberty hose reels over to an post mount Eley hose reel. It's a world of difference in ease to wind the hose up. If you use your hose all of the time then I would suggest this hose reel if you are thinking about a nice reel. It's amazing how easy it winds up. With the Liberty reel or any other reel I would have to bring the hose close to the reel to make it easier to wind up and with the Eley I don't have to do that. It was super easy to setup and install too.


Which Liberty hose reel did you have? Also did you stain that post or buy it like that? Looks great.


----------



## krusej23

Lawndry List said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched one of my Liberty hose reels over to an post mount Eley hose reel. It's a world of difference in ease to wind the hose up. If you use your hose all of the time then I would suggest this hose reel if you are thinking about a nice reel. It's amazing how easy it winds up. With the Liberty reel or any other reel I would have to bring the hose close to the reel to make it easier to wind up and with the Eley I don't have to do that. It was super easy to setup and install too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Liberty hose reel did you have? Also did you stain that post or buy it like that? Looks great.
Click to expand...

I bought this one below and had it on this same post but replaced it with the Eley. I stained this post but the other post I just put in I bought a cedar tone treated 4x4 that looks good enough to not have to stain.
https://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Garden-712-Navigator-Multi-Directional/dp/B01I727FQO/ref=sr_1_6?dchild=1&keywords=liberty+hose+reel&qid=1620396348&sr=8-6


----------



## pseudodennis

ionicatoms said:


> Has anybody had a problem that would have been prevented by the reel cover? I'm not convinced it's worth the hassle.


I don't have an Eley reel, but I imagine the cover is more to protect your hose than the reel itself. UV is murder on hose materials like rubber, vinyl, etc.


----------



## Mightyquinn

pseudodennis said:


> ionicatoms said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anybody had a problem that would have been prevented by the reel cover? I'm not convinced it's worth the hassle.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an Eley reel, but I imagine the cover is more to protect your hose than the reel itself. UV is murder on hose materials like rubber, vinyl, etc.
Click to expand...

I have the Eley hose reel and their hoses and have never removed them or had them covered up. The hose reels are 13 years old and the hoses are 5 years old and they both still work just as good as the day I got them. I will say the hoses are slightly discolored due to the sun but nothing to worry about. My one hose reel in the backyard is exposed to the Southern sun all day and it still looks and works fine. I have also seen that the Eley hose covers tend to "bleach out" after some time unless they have fixed that issue.


----------



## ionicatoms

Thanks, @Mightyquinn. That's what I was looking for.

I can't see myself worrying about a cover just to keep my hoses uniformly colored.


----------



## Cdub5_

krusej23 said:


> Just switched one of my Liberty hose reels over to an post mount Eley hose reel. It's a world of difference in ease to wind the hose up. If you use your hose all of the time then I would suggest this hose reel if you are thinking about a nice reel. It's amazing how easy it winds up. With the Liberty reel or any other reel I would have to bring the hose close to the reel to make it easier to wind up and with the Eley I don't have to do that. It was super easy to setup and install too.


Now I know what to do with my bed posts. Hate those dang things LOL :lol:


----------



## krusej23

Cdub5_ said:


> krusej23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just switched one of my Liberty hose reels over to an post mount Eley hose reel. It's a world of difference in ease to wind the hose up. If you use your hose all of the time then I would suggest this hose reel if you are thinking about a nice reel. It's amazing how easy it winds up. With the Liberty reel or any other reel I would have to bring the hose close to the reel to make it easier to wind up and with the Eley I don't have to do that. It was super easy to setup and install too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know what to do with my bed posts. Hate those dang things LOL :lol:
Click to expand...

It works really well with the post. I don't like drilling holes in the outside of my house so this worked perfectly.


----------



## Retired292

Amazon has the reel on sale $140


----------



## Retired292

Liberty reel that is on sale


----------



## ionicatoms

Retired292 said:


> Liberty reel that is on sale


I feel like @krusej23 said all that needs to be said about the Liberty reel. :lol:

Just received my second Eley reel from FedEx earlier today.


----------



## jal

I finally got mine. Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I've had my eye on one for years, finally pulled the trigger. I'm loving it.


----------



## Ware

jal said:


> I finally got mine. Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I've had my eye on one for years, finally pulled the trigger. I'm loving it.


It's beautiful! Congrats! I'm needing to order some for our new house - just haven't decided on what/where.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> jal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got mine. Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I've had my eye on one for years, finally pulled the trigger. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! Congrats! I'm needing to order some for our new house - just haven't decided on what/where.
Click to expand...

That's easy, all of it, everywhere. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally got mine. Thanks for all the tips and ideas. I've had my eye on one for years, finally pulled the trigger. I'm loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! Congrats! I'm needing to order some for our new house - just haven't decided on what/where.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's easy, all of it, everywhere. :lol: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

That'$ what I'm afraid of. :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! Congrats! I'm needing to order some for our new house - just haven't decided on what/where.
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy, all of it, everywhere. :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'$ what I'm afraid of. :lol:
Click to expand...

I've got two and brought up a third but the look from my wife stopped me. But not from thinking about it :nod:


----------



## Jeff20

pennstater2005 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy, all of it, everywhere. :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> That'$ what I'm afraid of. :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got two and brought up a third but the look from my wife stopped me. But not from thinking about it :nod:
Click to expand...

Yeah ,What's up with that LOOK? I got the same look when I told her I was selling the Trucut for a J.D. :nod:


----------



## jal

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful! Congrats! I'm needing to order some for our new house - just haven't decided on what/where.
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy, all of it, everywhere. :lol: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That'$ what I'm afraid of. :lol:
Click to expand...

Me too, I'm ready to add a second, not sure that the wife is


----------



## jha4aamu

Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but does eley make a basket to keep nozzles for the reel carts


----------



## Ware

jha4aamu said:


> Sorry if this has been posted elsewhere, but does eley make a basket to keep nozzles for the reel carts


Not that I am aware of, but that's a good idea.


----------



## DelcoLawnDad

Does anyone know if a 1 inch diameter hose (100 ft) will fit on the eley reels?


----------



## krusej23

DelcoLawnDad said:


> Does anyone know if a 1 inch diameter hose (100 ft) will fit on the eley reels?


A 3/4" hose will fit on there at 100 feet but it will need the extra capacity kit at 170 feet. I would guess you would need the extra capacity kit to get a 100 foot 1" hose.


----------



## atticus

I have this hose (3/4”x100) and I use the extra capacity kit. I didn’t try it without it, but I have to imagine with how it sits on there with the extra capacity kit, it would be tight without it.

https://a.co/d/7Q5TV2A


----------



## T76turbo

DelcoLawnDad said:


> Does anyone know if a 1 inch diameter hose (100 ft) will fit on the eley reels?


Like the other guys above have already stated, definitely get the extra capacity kit if you are using that large of hose. I have the 4 wheel kit with the extra capacity add on and 175 feet of their 3/4 inch hose. 175ft of 3/4 inch hose really fills up even the extra capacity setup. I can assume 100ft of 1 inch would be close to that.


----------



## T76turbo

nnnnnate said:


> Do I need to grease the quick connects? I bought them last year and left them outside on the disconnected hoses through winter and now I'm having trouble getting the two parts to disconnect. Tips on what lube to use? Thanks. The sprayer was in the garage over winter but after I connected it a couple weeks I haven't been able to get it to disconnect it from the one hose to use it in another area of the yard.




I know this is particular post is over a year old. But just in case it helps anyone else......

You definitely need to lube the orings with a pure silicone lubricant. BUT be careful what you use. Apparently not all silicone grease is the same. I initially used 'Super Lube'. I already had a large tube of it opened. It is a silicone grease I used on some car things. It apparently has some additives that made the rubber orings swell and get pinched when putting the quick connects together. Almost like I used straight petroleum jelly. Spoke with Eley about the issue and they researched what I used and eventually told me the grease I used had some other ingredients that caused the rubber to swell and I should basically ONLY use their grease to be safe. I already had a small tube of their grease and a few extra orings so I replaced the few I screwed up after cleaning all the old grease off. Used only their grease to coat them. And now months later they are still in great shape. 

They sell maintenance kits that contain a handful of orings and a small tube of their 100% silicone grease. A little grease goes a long way so dont be surprised at how small the tube is. I do wish they sold it in larger tubes since I would use it on other stuff like plumbing parts, orings on high end flashlights I have, etc..


----------

